# Number 2 is finished



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Made this one with a longer tone board to see what would it sounded like.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another nice looking call Battman.How is the sound?


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you.Heck if I know.I don't really even know how to blow em.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

battman1 said:


> Thank you.Heck if I know.I don't really even know how to blow em.


Practice battman, you will master it. Hold call between thumb and first finger. Close hand loosely over end of call. With upper lip holding the reed down, blow easy, harder easy and open your hand as you blow. URL: [URL=http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/AntlerBunny]http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/AntlerBunny.mp3[/URL]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's easier than you think to become decent at it, it takes a little practice to become really proficient. I have no doubt that you can do it though, if I can, you can.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks fellas.I can get a howel pretty decent I just need to work on the cadense of a rabbit and a pup getting its tail kicked.I blew a duck call all spring now I'm going to be blowing these things all summer.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't see the Bat sign lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping it was on the other side. Just don't make it to repetitious, vary the tone and pitch by changing your position on the toneboard, varying the amount of wind and opening and closing your calling hand around the open end of the caller.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advise.I got in a hurry and didn't put anything on this one.Didn't want to mess it up like I did the first one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

battman1 said:


> Thanks for the advise.I got in a hurry and didn't put anything on this one.Didn't want to mess it up like I did the first one.


Putting the sign on the Outside of the horn will not effect the sounds it makes, I know you won't forget again?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What was wrong with the first one ?


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Great job Tony. I can wait till the fall and you come down and use them. 
John


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

I put my initails on it and overlapped the letters.Didn't notice until it was to late.Treedog I'm definately looking forward to it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't notice that. I still don't. It looks good to me.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Decided to mess with it today and try and get it to sound better.Should have left it alone.Now its freezing uo on me.Back to the drawing board.Atleast I'm learning how to fix different problems I geuss.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep us posted. What did you do to make it start freezing? I'm just hoping to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

battman1 said:


> Decided to mess with it today and try and get it to sound better.Should have left it alone.Now its freezing uo on me.Back to the drawing board.Atleast I'm learning how to fix different problems I geuss.


Sounds like a Canadian Model, if its freezing up!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would guess that the tone-board is to flat.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

It was a little long so I shortened it up a bit and put more arc in it.Got it sounding better right up until it stops.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice looking calls.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thank You.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Have you ever had one of those moments where you can't fidure something out and your about to have a melt down and then you see something you missed and say oh your an idiot.Well I had one just now.No matter what I did I couldn't get this right.Then I saw when I shortened the tone board and all the work I've been doing to get it right I shortened the channel on it and the reed was still the same length.Made it longer and guess what, its fixed.Another lesson learned.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Those are very nice. Craftsmanship is excellent!!!!

Chris C.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Well thankyou very much.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Although I still don't see the bat signal ! LOL


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Getting ready to start #3 and it probably won't have it either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm bummed ! I thought... what a great marketing tool. He could sell millions of them... and I was going to buy the first one... marked with a sign recognizable by billions worldwide. But, alas...


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

I'll get one for ya pretty soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool... I hope you know I'm just giving you a nudge about the batman thing. But on the other hand I 'll be more than happy to be your first customer.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Pm your way.I hope its just one.It kept sending me somewhere else and I had to retype it like 4 times.


----------

